# My first kit!



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello all! Well after a few years of hoping this kit that someone graciously gave me would magicallly build itself on my shelf, I decided it was time to conquer. (or at least try). All I had was a bag of wood parts and white metal parts. Fortunately for me I realized I had another box car that was given to me that was very close to the kit that I had in front of me. So i did what I could to follow it and here are some progress shots and the results! 


Here is my album!


I really had a blast building this kit and believe I have picked up just another hobby-to a hobby. 
Take care everyone! Thanks for looking!

Matt


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks like it works in the album form. Thanks for the patience. Enjoy. 

Matt


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

It looks good Matt. Now onward to the decals and weathering.


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Mar 12, 2010)

Beautiful work Matt. I love building stuff. Keep us posted on your progress. 

Todd


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Difficult to see the pics as they were barely larger than Avatar size but what I could see looked good!


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Todd and Greg thanks for the kind words guys. For some reason I could not get the pictures to directly link and show on here. 

Steve- I went back and for some reason half of them were small then the other half were big? No idea what the deal was. 

It is indeed time for some decals, not quite sure what to letter it yet though. It's going to be pulled behind my accucraft Shay, so I am debating whether to letter it with Mich-Cal or something I come up with. 

The catwalk is going to be "distressed" with some scratching and a nice blend of india ink! 

More pictures to come, hopefully this time it will be more cooperative! 

Matt


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt:

The car looks very nice. Is that a Phil's Narrow Gauge Kit, or some one else's? 


Chuck


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Chuch I'm not sure, you'd probably know better than I would. It is a very nice kit!


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks very familiar. In fact, I believe that is one of my 27-foot RGS boxcar kits. If you had known, I could have sent you the instructions, but it looks like you did just fine without it!


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry ChucK i mispelled your name. 

Vance, great kits! Turned out beautifully! I'll have to note that for the next go around! BTW I noticed everyone mentioned you're no longer selling your kits? Is this true? If so, how come? 

Matt


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Alright everyone here is an update of my kit. All is now done except for lettering and possibly some "clean" weathering. 

Box Car Kit

Matt


----------

